# Running a valeting business along side s 9-5 or part time job..anyone doing it?



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all

I have read the long "how to start a" thread which was great but I didn't see anyone running a valeting/detail company along side a 9 to 5 or other part time work.

I want to start up in time for the summer with the idea of building up a client base in the evenings and weekends, then go part time at my current job then valet/detail full time....well that's the plan! 

Has anyone done this? Is it the right approach? I need the regular income to support my family and can't just go full time sell employed. I want to build towards it

Any advice welcome!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Im sort of in a similar situation except im not setting my sights too high being as my main priority is to learn aswell as enjoy when detailing or even washing a car. When i spoke to Marc (Heavenly) before christmas (when my missus was in labour actually ...lol, Marc wouldnt know this......wait for his comment) and Marc told me a few things which was really reassuring and enlightening to me in the basics of becoming a good detailer. he told me:

- charge what you think your worth 
- dont lie and make up things as you will get caught out in the end and it will bring your reputation crashing down
- enjoy everything you do when detailing and produce the best work possible
- dont treat someone who has a ferrari any different to someone who has a mini, in other words when pricing jobs dont keep plucking figures out from the air, be truthful to yourself (stick to how much your worth)

for me i would recommend taking this info onboard also and of course as you go along and you build up your client base you'll be able to re-negotiate with yourself what your next step will be. Things will fall in to place when the times right mate, just enjoy.

*Big Thanks to heavenly* also for his time that day whilst i was 13hrs into my mrs's 40 hour labour!!!! lol :thumb:


----------



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, your right I guess i will know when its right to go part time and I should enjoy it. 

The only bit is the financial outlay as I plan to get a van etc and do it properly, my daughter was born 3 weeks ago and the extra income would be nice....our labour was 3 hours 45 mins  
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Blimey Tel nope didnt know this lol.
ive always had sound advice myself and detailing in my head is an evolution of knowledge. Im a great believer your only as good as your last job.


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

i started up part time and went to full time almost a year ago, its hard to start with, but if you do a good job at the right price and dont mess your customers about you'l do ok. 

good luck

lew


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Am in the process of doing something similar, I have a appointment with a business adviser next week..

My plan of action is to start with some flyers, I have some friends that work in hair dressers and stuff, so that's my main aim of advertising, also going to get some cards made up, and get some t shirts fleeces etc with my company name on. Am aiming for about 25 regular customers per month then theres always the option of doing extra when it comes up. I use my Car for transporting all my stuff about at the moment, but if it kicks off them a van will indeed be on the list :thumb:

I have no intention of giving up my main job, it's all gona be beer and petrol money for me lol and I quite enjoy doing it


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Blimey Tel nope didnt know this lol.
> ive always had sound advice myself and detailing in my head is an evolution of knowledge. Im a great believer your only as good as your last job.


Yep........ but i didnt want you to feel you had to give me sympathy!! lol.......only pulling your leg. What a waiting game that was, 5 hours sleep in 3 days...ZZzzzzzzzzz

Its true, dont get me wrong someone who is very very good at their job will always be called upon for advice, its only natural as alot of people live in fear of making mistakes in life and asking people like yourself, Miracle, -Kev-, Viper and many other great detailers is only for piece of mind and its great that DW as a great community it is, allows people to feel free for asking questions and seeking advice without causing potential inconvenience.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gwedo said:


> I want to start up in time for the summer with the idea of building up a client base in the evenings and weekends, then go part time at my current job then valet/detail full time....well that's the plan!


You have to start somewhere, but unless your having the car delivered to you, how will it work for the customer in the evening. Most will be settling down with the family, putting the kids to bed or enjoying some downtime.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm also in a similar situation, though I work rotating shift work, with decent breaks inbetween days on (right now I have a 4.5 day weekend! i get it every 3 weeks). I'm only starting out doing some valeting and minor correction work, but it definately is interesting trying to juggle between both jobs and a life. 

Make sure your organisational habits are top notch, get a good desk planner/diary and run by it, log EVERYTHING in it day to day so you can easily and quickly see what you have a duty to do, and when you have your spare times to fit in a client now and then. 

Personally im planning to trade in my car soonish, looking at a nice VW caddy TDi as a daily driver + workhorse. I do alot of travelling for work so the fuel economy is fantastic for me. See if you can work it into your current job too, with my employment being in a vehicle segment, and having a fleet of 1000's of rental cars, we occasionally need paint correction, or pre-sale detailing. So If I do a good enough job, and can prove my reliability, I can get a few contracts with the company as well. 

Take your time and its always handy to talk to your bank as well as a business advisor to help you avoid the major things that cause small businesses to fail within the first year.

edit: what people have mentioned about correctly charging customers, very true! at the moment I am charging roughly 40-50% of what the majority of mobile valeters are charing here, though everyone so far has been thankfully impressed. Though there is still some mobile valeters around that are charging a small fortune for a "detail" ie wash and dry, vac, windows, engine bay and "cut and polish" ?? no word of paint correction or similar, all for the rate of Au$400, with "paint protection" being wax an additional $100... 
Sounds a fortune!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

TelTel said:


> Im sort of in a similar situation except im not setting my sights too high being as my main priority is to learn aswell as enjoy when detailing or even washing a car. When i spoke to Marc (Heavenly) before christmas (when my missus was in labour actually ...lol, Marc wouldnt know this......wait for his comment) and Marc told me a few things which was really reassuring and enlightening to me in the basics of becoming a good detailer. he told me:
> 
> - charge what you think your worth
> - dont lie and make up things as you will get caught out in the end and it will bring your reputation crashing down
> ...


I would just like to add a bit of praise for Marc aswell although it pains me to do it as he gets enough compliments..:lol:

Marc has also advised me on various matters last year, all of it was sound concise advice and a few tips when i was perhaps not going about things to my advantage financially soon saw me on the path again.

Cant fault any of the advice i got obviously gained by him though his years at the coal face and turning out high calibre work and as youve said ,best bit of advice,dont undersell your self price wise:thumb:

I cant pass much advice back his way but i'll give it a go:

my advice to you marc is..........................pm boxes can be emptied at times you know

cheers:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pretty lucky in that I've just taken a pay cut to go back to my old job, but it's now changed to shift working. I work week on & week off, with four blocks of 2 weeks holidays each year. So I only work 7 days max at a time and am now on one of the 3 week off stints, so I'm a Piermaster 22 weeks a year and detailer for the other 30! Unlucky in that I only have a limited clientele with living on an island, but I'm already being asked about visiting Shetland this summer, so chances there perhaps! 

It's all about your standards and the work you turn out - I've concentrated on this from the start and luckily in a small place word travels fast. Loving the choice I made already and I'm taking bookings over 2 months ahead which is very encouraging. :thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

I do this im a carpenter monday to friday 8-5.30 and do mobile valeting / Detailing on saturdays got a mk 4 astravan with all my gear in it can take awhile to get your name around but as others have said charge what your job is worth and your customers will soon spread the word and work will come.. :thumb:


----------

